# 1917 Mead Pathfinder chain



## filmonger (Jul 3, 2013)

Just curious what kind of chain a 1917 Mead pathfinder would have had... I am guessing 1/2 inch pitch roller - not sure of the width. Does anyone have any they might want to get rid of? Would it have been Diamond brand chain? Type of grips for the handlebars?


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 3, 2013)

Take a look in the for sale or trade section right now. There is a teens mead ranger chain that is just what you need for $50 shipped.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 3, 2013)

Mead used a British made Brampton chain, as well as Brampton pedals.  Mostly 1/2 pitch, but the Pathfinder possibly could of been 1" pitch.  What sprocket you got?
Show us.
Oh and Brampton chains have the word "Brampton" engraved on each link.


----------



## filmonger (Jul 4, 2013)

*Mead Chain*

Cool! Thanks for that - I wasn't sure about the Brampton aspect of it. I knew it was in the 1915 cat along with the Duckworth. I just questioned it due to the British aspect of it - though, I know Mead had some sort of British connection. I also was not sure of the proper width.


----------



## sam (Jul 4, 2013)

1917 is close to ww1---this is important as lots of Meads parts changed during ww1. Sturmey Archer had there tri-coasters made in the USA for a short time during WW1. If your bike were 1916 or earlier Brampton(which also made inch pitch)---if 1920 or later Diamond chain.
If your mead has 1/2" pitch then 1/8" chain is what you need---and new 1/2"x1/8 Brampton chain can be found on ebay/uk or ebay/fr.

If your bike has the double shoulder sprocket I'd go with Brampton.


----------



## sam (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry just clicked on your photo att--you do have the shouldered sprocket in 1/2"
I'd go with a regular Brampton chain for your bike.


----------



## filmonger (Jul 4, 2013)

*Chain...*

Thanks for the info.... Very informative - I an still unsure of the exact date of the bike.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 4, 2013)

Post more pictures.  Maybe the fender braces are a clue that they are late teens.  Need more clues


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 4, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Cool! Thanks for that - I wasn't sure about the Brampton aspect of it. I knew it was in the 1915 cat along with the Duckworth. I just questioned it due to the British aspect of it - though, I know Mead had some sort of British connection. I also was not sure of the proper width.
> 
> View attachment 103339View attachment 103340



Will,
It looks like you have a Fauber crank. If that's the case, I have the right chain for you. Will send pics to your email on Friday. 
Ivo


----------



## filmonger (Jul 5, 2013)

*Mead Pictures*

I bought this from a fellow cabe member - He thought it was early teens and settled on 1917... But I am not sure of the Age so here are some pics for everyone to have a look.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice Mead! I considered that bike when it came up as I just rode with a guy at the wheelmen meet in Louisville who rode a 1917 Mead.

I like that you can use a 1/2" pitch chain. You saddle chassis looks a lot like a Troxel Easy or Climax. I can't find the link, but there is a vendor who restores this exact seat with new leather and stamping. I believe the cost was around $350 or so.

Hope to see it rolling soon!


----------



## josehuerta (Jul 5, 2013)

1918 Mead catalog shows wire rod fender braces and I have one picture of a 1920 Ranger with the rod fender braces. ???? 1916 catalog lists both "imported" (Brampton) and Diamond chains for the Pathfinder. 1923 catalog lists Duckworth rollers for the Pathfinder, all 1/8", 1/2" pitch. Hopefully others could narrow it down a bit more, would love to confirm when they switched to the flat fender braces, I'm thinking 1921.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 5, 2013)

Chains vary due to different manufactures of Mead bikes. Im aware of 4 kinds during the teens not including Duckworth, the earlier Duckworth chains are cool with a duck silhouette stamped on every link.


----------

